# [Sat 29th Oct 2016] London Anarchist Bookfair (London)



## Kate Sharpley (Jun 6, 2016)

This year’s London Anarchist Bookfair will be on Saturday 29th October and will run from 10am to 7pm.
Venue: Park View School, West Green Road, N15 3QR 
Rail/Tube: Seven Sisters (National Rail or Victoria Line) / Turnpike  Lane (Picadilly Line) 
Buses: 41:, 67, 230, 341 (get off at stop near junction of Black Boy Lane and West Green Road). 
Access: Full disabled access  
Children:  Creche (2yrs-8yrs) and older kids space (8 yrs upwards) 

As always, more details about what's on  closer to the time at http://www.anarchistbookfair.org.uk/


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 6, 2016)

Surprise move to North London


----------



## Greebo (Jun 6, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Surprise move to North London


In the unlikely event of ViolentPanda  being well enough at that time of year, I might have to drag him along to see if he shrivels up and dies when close to so many north londoners.


----------



## chilango (Jun 6, 2016)

Hope to make it.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 11, 2016)

Not welcome at last years venue due to the st Pancras protest.


----------



## chilango (Oct 11, 2016)

chilango said:


> Hope to make it.



Sadly can't. Will be wandering through the mires of Dartmoor.


----------



## Kate Sharpley (Oct 19, 2016)

Freedom will be fundraising to mend their roof (as a starter): The Big Freedom Rebuild
plus have a bookfair issue out:


----------



## Kate Sharpley (Oct 19, 2016)

This will also be at the bookfair: 




(new expanded second edition)


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2016)

Kate Sharpley said:


> This will also be at the bookfair:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wasn't aware there was a first edition


----------



## TopCat (Oct 26, 2016)

I think I'm coming this year.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2016)

TopCat said:


> I think I'm coming this year.


hurrah


----------



## rich! (Oct 26, 2016)

this is actually on my back doorstep. Be rude not to go


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2016)

rich! said:


> this is actually on my back doorstep. Be rude not to go


we'll all pop round yours for tea then


----------



## rich! (Oct 26, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> we'll all pop round yours for tea then



I'll be out at a bookfair or some such


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2016)

rich! said:


> I'll be out at a bookfair or some such


don't worry, we'll make ourselves at home


----------



## brogdale (Oct 26, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Surprise move to North London


'kinnel that's a long way oop North.
Is it all flat caps, whippets and clogs up there amongst the mills?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2016)

brogdale said:


> 'kinnel that's a long way oop North.
> Is it all flat caps, whippets and clogs up there amongst the mills?


yes. but this is in london, not in leeds.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 26, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> yes. but this is in london, not in leeds.


I'm going to have to spend some quality time with single fare finder to see if such a long-haul journey can be effected for £1.50 from down here in the deep South.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2016)

brogdale said:


> I'm going to have to spend some quality time with single fare finder to see if such a long-haul journey can be effected for £1.50 from down here in the deep South.


yes. get a cheap automatic centre punch, obtain a car, and drive. this is the cheapest i've found Automatic Center Punch Spring Loaded Chrome Rivet Screw Auto Mark Hole WW | eBay


----------



## brogdale (Oct 26, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> yes. get a cheap automatic centre punch, obtain a car, and drive. this is the cheapest i've found Automatic Center Punch Spring Loaded Chrome Rivet Screw Auto Mark Hole WW | eBay


>£1.5


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 26, 2016)

Should be there for a bit. Possibly on the radical history network stall.


----------



## charlie mowbray (Oct 27, 2016)

Latest Resistance is out! Anarchist Federation's free newsheet.
https://www.afed.org.uk/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/resistance161.pdf
Get your copies at London Anarchist Bookfair where you'll be able to buy new Organise! our magazine too.Up to No 87 and still going! It’ll be the only “glossy” mag out as Black Flag is not coming out for Bookfair 
We'll also have 4 meetings at the Bookfair. Check programme for details plus our usual stalls


----------



## Kate Sharpley (Oct 27, 2016)

They really do exist.
Pickman's: all you have to say (all casual) is 'I think the first edition was A4, wasn't it?' Nobody will know you're winging it. [edited to remove bad spelling]


----------



## Rob Ray (Oct 27, 2016)

There's a roundup of stuff coming out of Angel Alley at the Freedom building fundraiser blog — squatting fans will be pleased to hear a new version of the Squatters Handbook will hopefully be there on the day, there's a new Corporate Watch book, and the delivery people swear blind they'll get this to the shop tomorrow:


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Oct 29, 2016)

The annual row appears to be about the YPG this year. I'm told YPG fans prevented a talk on Syria featuring Leila al-Shami and Robin Yassin-Kassab from going ahead, on the basis that they are critical of the YPG.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 29, 2016)

I was told RYK seems a wrong un


----------



## Geri (Oct 29, 2016)

Nigel Irritable said:


> The annual row appears to be about the YPG this year. I'm told YPG fans prevented a talk on Syria featuring Leila al-Shami and Robin Yassin-Kassab from going ahead, on the basis that they are critical of the YPG.


 

FFS! I was going to go just for that meeting, but I was ill. If this is true I am going to be very angry.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 29, 2016)

Good to see so many familiar faces today, and to make some new friends and a big shout out to Kate Sharpley who let me have a book to review


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Oct 29, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> I was told RYK seems a wrong un



On what basis?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 29, 2016)

Nigel Irritable said:


> On what basis?


In favour of Turkey bombing ypg apparently


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 29, 2016)

The thought that _the area_ this years fair was being held may pose problems for those publicly critical of the YPG/PKK and their role in Syria hadn't crossed my mind. The potential seems obvious now though. That said, need further info on who was objecting - anarchists or local stalinists, cult members etc


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Oct 29, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> In favour of Turkey bombing ypg apparently



He certainly supports the FSA taking non-Kurdish areas controlled by the YPG from them. The YPG regards taking control of non-Kurdish areas as a strategic necessity.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Oct 29, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> The thought that _the area_ this years fair was being held may pose problems for those publicly critical of the YPG/PKK and their role in Syria hadn't crossed my mind. The potential seems obvious now though. That said, need further info on who was objecting - anarchists or local stalinists, cult members etc



According to the account I saw on Facebook, those opposing the meeting consisted of a couple of British Kurds along with a larger number of white people. He seemed convinced they were anarchists, one of whom had recently been to Rojava. I don't know what basis he had for that view though. Apparently Leila Al-Shami will be posting something about what happened later.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 29, 2016)

There's a meeting on rojava very soon - 6-ish i think. I expect there will be more there and further info filtering through after that.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 29, 2016)

Quite a lot of locals came who were interested in the radical history of the area. Or at least were polite enough to take the things I offered them. 

Also more ethnically diverse than usual as far as I could see.


----------



## rich! (Oct 29, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Quite a lot of locals came who were interested in the radical history of the area. Or at least were polite enough to take the things I offered them.
> 
> Also more ethnically diverse than usual as far as I could see.


Nice to see you there, too


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 29, 2016)

rich! said:


> Nice to see you there, too



I don't often get the chance to say "excuse me - are you rich?" at the anarchist bookfair.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 29, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Quite a lot of locals came who were interested in the radical history of the area. Or at least were polite enough to take the things I offered them.
> 
> Also more ethnically diverse than usual as far as I could see.


Good to see you earlier


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 29, 2016)

Some freaks around this freak apparently. The cult thing looks likely.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Oct 29, 2016)

That guy sounds like an absolute maniac. By "cult thing" do you mean the PKK?


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 29, 2016)

Yes and no. I had an inkling this was from outside - as it turned out to be - and used the opp to suggest the pkk were cultish as well. And they certainly are.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Oct 29, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Yes and no. I had an inkling this was from outside - as it turned out to be - and used the opp to suggest the pkk were cultish as well. And they certainly are.



The guy sounds too all over the place to actually be involved - a self-proclaimed "anarchist" entrepreneur and bitcoin nut. I don't think they take kindly to attention seeking egotists either (with one obvious exception).


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 29, 2016)

Missed most of the talks. Got to the CW one at the very start and they spoke blindingly obvious sense. Gutted I missed Blacklisted screening but I'll organise screening it myself.
Wasn't too keen on the layout but needs must. Seemed to spend most of my time looking for people.


----------



## LDC (Oct 30, 2016)

Statement by Leila on what happened... London Anarchist Bookfair


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 30, 2016)

link endorsed by bookfair organisers fwiw


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 30, 2016)

Meanwhile on twitter the outrage is mainly directed at an Active Distribution banner that said "Religion Is Stupid".


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 30, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Meanwhile on twitter the outrage is mainly directed at an Active Distribution banner that said "Religion Is Stupid".


Because they've only just noticed it despite ad first producing religion is stupid stickers round 10 years ago.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 30, 2016)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Missed most of the talks. Got to the CW one at the very start and they spoke blindingly obvious sense. Gutted I missed Blacklisted screening but I'll organise screening it myself.
> Wasn't too keen on the layout but needs must. Seemed to spend most of my time looking for people.


You should have been *in* the pub


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 30, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Because they've only just noticed it despite ad first producing religion is stupid stickers round 10 years ago.



Well probably. These stickers they just did about Brexit = racism are maybe the latest instalment in a series of unnuanced and unhelpful interventions:

brexit-sticker


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 30, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Well probably. These stickers they just did about Brexit = racism are maybe the latest instalment in a series of unnuanced and unhelpful interventions:
> 
> brexit-sticker


In the interests of balance I hope they produce an "EU is racism" sticker.


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 30, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Well probably. These stickers they just did about Brexit = racism are maybe the latest instalment in a series of unnuanced and unhelpful interventions:
> 
> brexit-sticker



Ah, that was them was it.


----------



## Bakunin (Oct 30, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> You should have been *in* the pub



In the nearest Wetherspoons.

With a sound system.

Amicably debating the issues of the day with some Trots.


----------



## crossthebreeze (Oct 31, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Well probably. These stickers they just did about Brexit = racism are maybe the latest instalment in a series of unnuanced and unhelpful interventions:
> 
> brexit-sticker


 thats a terrible sticker on so many levels


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 31, 2016)

Bakunin said:


> In the nearest Wetherspoons.
> 
> With a sound system.
> 
> Amicably debating the issues of the day with some Trots.


2005 called and asked for its bookmark beef back


----------



## ska invita (Oct 31, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Meanwhile on twitter the outrage is mainly directed at an Active Distribution banner that said "Religion Is Stupid".


IIRC they were forced to take the banner down at the CSM bookfair last year by someone from the college (following complaints)


----------



## ska invita (Oct 31, 2016)

Where can we see the twitter spat fozzie? 
I'd like to see who it is who is 'outraged'


----------



## rich! (Oct 31, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Because they've only just noticed it despite ad first producing religion is stupid stickers round 10 years ago.


I have the tshirt from then


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 31, 2016)

ska invita said:


> Where can we see the twitter spat fozzie?
> I'd like to see who it is who is 'outraged'



This and the replies should do it:


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 31, 2016)

Robin Yassin-Kassab - has now put out a few words. 



> When someone in the audience, a Lebanese of Catholic family, spoke back to them, they screamed about him being ‘a Sunni Arab’ – as if this was some awful taint.



Do read the link in his piece.



> When all resistance proved to be futile, the organizers were forced to let Taaki speak for a few minutes. He then proceeded to speak for as long as he wanted (10-20 minutes before people in the audience started complaining again), and what a monologue it was! He rambled on about how Kurdish culture is inherently egalitarian and how it’s a light in a dark world. He spoke of ancient Mesopotamia, of some bloody pyramids and of how all of that linked to some mystical Kurdish Shangri-La that all Anarchists and revolutionaries must defend. His rambling reminded me of what a book on Orientalism for Children would look like. Taaki told us how he ‘went there thinking that he’ll teach them’ but instead ‘they taught me so much’; ‘these people’ who he described as heroic men and women engaging in guerilla warfare in the mountains while reading Bookchin and Nietzsche (I’m not joking). ‘Kurdistan’ is apparently replacing ‘the Orient’ given that the latter has failed to satisfy westerners who got bored of Aladdin.





> Kurdish friends who later heard about what happened were horrified at how a group of mostly white people used Kurdistan, the Kurdish struggle for autonomy and social justice and pretty much all struggles in and around Kurdistan to fit their orientalist fantasy. Kurds didn’t really exist in Taaki’s monologue. It was a bizarre manifestation of racism mixed with Islamophobia and Kurdish diaspora ultra-nationalism. In fact, when we went back in with Shiar Neyo in an attempt to confront Taaki and his cult followers, who by then had emptied the whole room of its original audience and replaced it with a dozen ‘anarchists’ who all knew one another, his cult followers shut Neyo down and called him disgusting.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 31, 2016)

Its a tricky one... Easy to see both sides...

Ultimately though if you cant be critical of those two pillars of power, the church and state, at the anarchist bookfair, then where can you?
And if people are offended to the degree of not being anarchists as a result then it suggests some shallow political convictions.

Above all I find many aspects of religion deeply offensive... But being able to live and work alongside people you disagree with is part of adult life. 

That said it is a very big banner 

What do you reckon fozzie?


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 31, 2016)

ska invita said:


> Its a tricky one... Easy to see both sides...
> 
> Ultimately though if you cant be critical of those two pillars of power, the church and state, at the anarchist bookfair, then where can you?
> And if people are offended to the degree of not being anarchists as a result then it suggests some shallow political convictions.
> ...


It's not tricky. The idea that anarchists should support the idea that the expression of political views such as _rejecting religion_ should be banned - formally or informally - is a fucking nonsense. A lot of the left have constructed a rod for their own backs here though i.e the edl can hold horrible views but shouldn't be allowed to publicly express them + anarchists can hold horrible views but shouldn't be allowed to publicly express them. Now they've allowed others to narrow down 'horrible' to include rejection of religion - they've been utterly used by some horrible people.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 31, 2016)

Here's the would be cult leader on reddit - and a few mugs/cultees in the comments.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 31, 2016)

Yeah I agree with Butchers. I think it is a very shallow slogan that is unhelpful and I certainly wouldn't use it personally.

But if you can't say that _at the anarchist bookfair_ we might as well all give up and go home.

I also think there are some theatrics at play here. People pandering to the Big Other - not actually all that offended themselves but offended mainly on behalf of what random passersby might think if they saw the banner.

People then tarnishing the bookfair and anarchism as racist because of one banner.

At the same time that an actual silencing of a Syrian anarchist woman is happening.

And also whilst actual (culturally at least) Muslim Anarchists are at the bookfair having comradely conversations with all sorts of people. (And Jewdas and Catholic Worker have stalls there.)


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 31, 2016)

Which stall won btw? Bristol radical history are suggesting they did.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 31, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> It's not tricky. The idea that anarchists should support the idea that the expression of political views such as _rejecting religion_ should be banned - formally or informally - is a fucking nonsense. A lot of the left have constructed a rod for their own backs here though i.e the edl can hold horrible views but shouldn't be allowed to publicly express them + anarchists can hold horrible views but shouldn't be allowed to publicly express them. Now they've allowed others to narrow down 'horrible' to include rejection of religion - they've been utterly used by some horrible people.


doesnt say Banned though, just says Stupid...might as well say Silly


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 31, 2016)

ska invita said:


> doesnt say Banned though, just says Stupid...might as well say Silly


I mean the public expression of the idea that religion is stupid (which it is, but that's not a very useful start point) being verboten.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 31, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Which stall won btw? Bristol radical history are suggesting they did.



They played a good game but in terms of radical history the clear winner was the home team.


----------



## LDC (Oct 31, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> There's a meeting on rojava very soon - 6-ish i think. I expect there will be more there and further info filtering through after that.



No problems at the Rojava talk at the Bookfair, the dickheads had left by then and were seen back slapping each other as they left. The Rojava talk was packed with no space at all, and after a short talk there was an interesting discussion IMO.

And here's Robin's take on some of the events from Saturday Anarchism


----------



## LDC (Oct 31, 2016)

Re: the religion banner, of course it shouldn't be banned, but I do think it's a pretty simplistic and ignorant slogan to be spouting on about, especially given the current context. But also agree, there's plenty of highly-offended-on-others-behalf-anarchist-of-Tunbridge-Wells theatrics going on as well.

Ditto to the Brexit sticker made, notably both were from Active Distribution, the cutting edge of shit punk-as-fuck anarchist as lifestyle politics.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 31, 2016)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Ditto to the Brexit sticker made, notably both were from Active Distribution, the cutting edge of shit punk-as-fuck anarchist as lifestyle politics.



From an interview with Crass, shortly after Culture Club's "War Song" was released:



> Penny Rimbaud: The big social pantomime is that these people really mime 'care'. Boy George cares about Ethiopians, he cares about war 'cause it's 'stupid'!! That's what we are working against, well… it's not competition, it's what you've got floating about all the time.
> 
> Gee Vaucher: No, it's not competition. It is like another knock in the teeth, like a coconut shy. *Every time you put something up for discussion it gets knocked down by some co-opting idiot who makes it into a facile statement. 'War is stupid'…* I couldn't believe it!
> 
> You know that you have to make another greater effort to get war out of being co-opted by some stupid arsehole in the pop world. Get it back up for discussion again.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 31, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> You should have been *in* the pub



Thats where I found them all!


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 31, 2016)

I've got and have always had a lot of time for Active - the amount of hard to find stuff i've got off them at proper non rip-off prices is astounding.The brexit stuff on the site when i order always annoys me though. They have just brought out a new edition of Perlman's Against Leviathan and are knocking it out dirt cheap. Even the hardcover.


----------



## chilango (Oct 31, 2016)

I like Active.

That sticker is below par though.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 31, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> They played a good game but in terms of radical history the clear winner was the home team.


Confidently said, given that the lusty challengers have already returned home to the provinces with their vintage Lucozade bottles and rounders team kit bag


----------



## LDC (Oct 31, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> I've got and have always had a lot of time for Active - the amount of hard to find stuff i've got off them at proper non rip-off prices is astounding.The brexit stuff on the site when i order always annoys me though. They have just brought out a new edition of Perlman's Against Leviathan and are knocking it out dirt cheap. Even the hardcover.



Agree, they always keep stuff really low priced and have been good at keeping a good level of integrity in some ways, and they're a nice bunch generally - even though they really are stuck in the punk/vegan/moral side of the political scene.

They have a pretty open door publishing attitude (esp.with stickers and badges I think) which I suspect might trip them up sometimes.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 31, 2016)

I've known Jon Active for 20 years (since Hackney Anarchy Week...) and he is one of the good guys without a doubt.

It's just that the punk stuff is a bit meh in 2016.


----------



## gawkrodger (Oct 31, 2016)

that's probably the best summary! ha

Memed Askoy's take on the bookfair rumblings

The Anarchist Bookfair and Robin Yassin Kassab's Problematic Approach to Rojava


----------



## ska invita (Oct 31, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> .
> It's just that the punk stuff is a bit meh in 2016.


I wonder what's changed in the mean time... Is this a case of postanarchism rubbing up against an older version. Still to get my head around what postanarchism really means...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 31, 2016)

ska invita said:


> Still to get my head around what postanarchism really means...



Pat Clifton with a safety pin through his nose declaring Greendale village hall a temporary autonomous zone


----------



## ska invita (Oct 31, 2016)

seriously though, my weak understanding of postanarchism is the notion of adding some postmodern pluralism to otherwise more hardened and entrenched anarchist ideas (such as that religion is stupid)...i wonder if thats what going on here, and if theres some kind of generational shift. i bow to urbans greater collective knowledge on this...


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 1, 2016)

ska invita said:


> seriously though, my weak understanding of postanarchism is the notion of adding some postmodern pluralism to otherwise more hardened and entrenched anarchist ideas (such as that religion is stupid)...i wonder if thats what going on here, and if theres some kind of generational shift. i bow to urbans greater collective knowledge on this...



I don't know what post-anarchism is but will give this a go. The bookfair has always been a broad church that has done a reasonably good job of including most decent strands of anarchism and allies and excluding the many (but not all) of the shitbags.

I think overall that the UK anarchist scene ((c) The39thStep ) has become more communist, pro-working class and less overtly subcultural in the last 20/30 years. So there is way less vegan/punk/hippy stuff at the bookfair than there was in the 80s and 90s. And with the decline of the punk stuff especially there is less provocation going on (you can see Class War as an outgrowth of punk in this respect).

There have always been dramas and infighting at the bookfair but this seems to have been amplified over the last 5 years by social media. For example I remember a feminist publicly taking one of the editors of _Underground_ magazine to task because he had the then PM Tony Blair on the cover superimposed on a vagina with the word CUNT in massive letters. But this was restricted to some shouting and then discussion and there wasn't outrage for the next few days on the internet.

What has also happened over the last 5 years is the influx of a new generation of people who identify as anarchists who have possibly come out of occupy, the student protests etc.

This is where a lot the recent dust ups have come from:

2013: "kill all men", trans rights and the misgendering of Chelsea Manning by that Catholic Worker bloke, Anonymous/Assange apologism
2014: terfs, the cultural inappropriateness of dreadlocks on white people
2015: the Channel Tunnel protest at Kings Cross
2016: religion is stupid (is stupid)

and probably other things I have forgotten.

I guess broadly an intersectional approach... which could be caricatured as a retreat back into a more subcultural/student union politics but there is good stuff in there too.


----------



## LDC (Nov 1, 2016)

Is this argument over the 'Religion is stupid' banner really going on somewhere? Twitter I assume if so?

I was at the Bookfair and there wasn't any hint of it there that I saw or heard.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 1, 2016)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Is this argument over the 'Religion is stupid' banner really going on somewhere? Twitter I assume if so?
> 
> I was at the Bookfair and there wasn't any hint of it there that I saw or heard.



Basically twitter, yes. Apparently (according to twitter) someone at the bookfair had a go at Active about it, which is fair enough.


----------



## gamerunknown (Nov 2, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Do read the link in his piece.






			
				Article said:
			
		

> His very useful work on Palestine-Israel also offers critiques and solutions in terms of states. So I think we can discount him as an example.



He's done fairly superficial reading of Chomsky if he believes this is the case. When debating people like Dershowitz, Chomsky will use the framing set by the debate, but the following is the overriding theme: 




			
				Chomsky said:
			
		

> But you don’t stop there: one state is not the end of the story. A no-state solution is the only hope for the refugees, to remove the boundaries



From here. The juxtaposition of stances on Vietnam and Syria was interesting though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I don't know what post-anarchism is but will give this a go. The bookfair has always been a broad church that has done a reasonably good job of including most decent strands of anarchism and allies and excluding the many (but not all) of the shitbags.
> 
> I think overall that the UK anarchist scene ((c) The39thStep ) has become more communist, pro-working class and less overtly subcultural in the last 20/30 years. So there is way less vegan/punk/hippy stuff at the bookfair than there was in the 80s and 90s. And with the decline of the punk stuff especially there is less provocation going on (you can see Class War as an outgrowth of punk in this respect).
> 
> ...


2005: battle of holloway road


----------



## Red Sky (Nov 2, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 2005: battle of holloway road



That's the difference - punch-ups used to happen after the bookfair and were focussed outwards, now they happen at the bookfair and focus inwards. (Although the Kings Cross thing last year was an exception)


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 3, 2016)

Red Sky said:


> That's the difference - punch-ups used to happen after the bookfair and were focussed outwards, now they happen at the bookfair and focus inwards. (Although the Kings Cross thing last year was an exception)



The feminism vs Assange rape apologism wasn't after the bookfair iirc. Although not a 'punch-up' either.


----------



## Red Sky (Nov 3, 2016)

Magnus McGinty said:


> The feminism vs Assange rape apologism wasn't after the bookfair iirc. Although not a 'punch-up' either.



No that was at the bookfair. It was the first example I saw of  the whole 'safe space' logic being enforced i.e an inward focused effort.


----------



## LDC (Nov 3, 2016)

Good on the Bookfair organisers for refusing to bow to the pressure to ban people and certain positions and perspectives.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 8, 2016)

Glad I dint go. What a fucking shambles


----------



## LDC (Nov 8, 2016)

TopCat said:


> Glad I dint go. What a fucking shambles



That's a bit over-dramatic. The Bookfair was calm and fun mostly, you could easily have gone, spent all day there, and not noticed any issues or arguments (assuming you skipped the Syria meeting ).


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2016)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> That's a bit over-dramatic. The Bookfair was calm and fun mostly, you could easily have gone, spent all day there, and not noticed any issues or arguments (assuming you skipped the Syria meeting ).


Only the one barney? fings ain't what they used to be


----------



## TopCat (Nov 8, 2016)

Having a row is one thing but not dishing out slaps to some mendacious cunt attacking a religion is stupid banner is pure negligence. 
What next? Tories in attendance complaining about class struggle politics?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 8, 2016)

TopCat said:


> Tories in attendance complaining about class struggle politics?



TBF proper Tories are all in favour of the class war


----------



## LDC (Nov 8, 2016)

TopCat said:


> Having a row is one thing but not dishing out slaps to some mendacious cunt attacking a religion is stupid banner is pure negligence.
> What next? Tories in attendance complaining about class struggle politics?



Did someone actually attack the banner? I would have liked to see that.

I thought someone just said something to Jon Active, nothing more dramatic. The rest of the palaver's probably been on Twitter mainly involving people that wouldn't have even considered going to the Bookfair I suspect.


----------



## Rob Ray (Nov 8, 2016)

TopCat said:


> Having a row is one thing but not dishing out slaps to some mendacious cunt attacking a religion is stupid banner is pure negligence.
> What next? Tories in attendance complaining about class struggle politics?



I was stood about 20 feet away from their table most of the day, there was no "attack" that I saw and if there was someone shouting the odds I didn't hear it. Even if there had been though it's an open event for a fringe political movement in London on a Saturday by a small underfunded group with no muscle, complaining about dickheads and nutters showing up is like complaining about the sea coming in.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 8, 2016)

I was also in the vicinity for large chunks of the day and heard nothing. I suspect all that happened was someone moaning briefly and then boasting about it on social media.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I was also in the vicinity for large chunks of the day and heard nothing. I suspect all that happened was someone moaning briefly and then boasting about it on social media.


someone moaning at the bookfair is by no means uncommon


----------



## kenny g (Nov 10, 2016)

My theory is  it has become a testing ground for new Mi5 staff to practice their psyop techniques.


----------



## rekil (Nov 22, 2016)

For anyone in Dubbelin - there's a Burning Country do on in Books Upstairs, D'Olier St, on Dec 1st.


----------



## eoin_k (Nov 23, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 2005: battle of holloway road



I have that year's poster in my kitchen as a momento.


----------

